# Tilt head X3



## John S (Oct 9, 2008)

The thread on the power feed for the X3 prompted me to show this mod which is also in development.







The swivel plate bolts between the head and the the dovetail slide and allows a full 360 degrees rotation if it wasn't for the cables ;D

Uses all the existing hardware and only requires 3 holes to be tapped in the dovetail slide to fit and they are out of sight.






.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 9, 2008)

John
Looks like you're well on your way to building your own SX3. I've used the tilt head on mine a couple of times and its a very convenient addition. It also makes tramming a breeze. Nice mod!!

I can supply photos of the SX3 configuration, or at least those not requiring disassembly. I'm using the bad boy too much to take it down right now.

Steve


----------

